# Electrical panel for coffee shop



## maxcat (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in the process of having a space built out for a coffee shop. I need at least 200 amps to run the equipment. The current panel says 100A MAIN BREAKER, BUSSING 225A. VOLTS 208/120V.

My question is what does bussing 225A mean? Do I have enough amps?

Really appreciate any information. Thanks.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

maxcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of having a space built out for a coffee shop. I need at least 200 amps to run the equipment. The current panel says 100A MAIN BREAKER, BUSSING 225A. VOLTS 208/120V.
> 
> ...


 

The electrician that you hire to take care of the transition will know exactly what all of those numbers are. You are going to need to upgrade the incoming feeder, the meter base and change main breaker at a very minimum.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cue speedy:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

